# Attaching arcadia ceramic lamp holder with bracket



## Utternuttercallum (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok so this way sound a bit of a silly question but i am getting a bearded dragon and im trying to set up my viv for him but not sure how to mount the heat lamp. The bracket has two holes for screws but the viv roof/sides are only around 6/8ths thick and the smallest screws i can find are 5/8ths. Wont they make a bulge on the outside of the viv? I did also get some ultra strong contact adhesive which although its a solvent i thought as the viv is disassembled , any fumes would dissipate if i left it open for 3 days. But now im not so sure and also worried in case the heat melts it or causes more fumes to be produced. Any ideas on this or proven methods to attach the lamp holder??

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

You can use self tappers, drill and nut and bolt or even those amazing ultra sticky pads.

There are many ways to safely attach these fittings.

The Arcadia clamp lamp fittings come with a viv adapter kit and the right screws in the box and the safety cage all included in the price

John


----------



## Utternuttercallum (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks john. I just cant find screws the right length and dont really want to nut and bolt it as my viv is also a kind of bedside table lol i dont have the clamp lamp though just the plain ceramic holder with bracket and i tried sticky oads to stick my stat and tiny thermometer to my glass terrarium and they lasted 3 days so dont want a hot bulb falling onto my beardy. It would be good and very cheap to include screws that are short enough for most wooden vics as the chipboard is usually the same thickness on all of them or a sticky pad that tested safe and proven. I worry that with the heat in such close proximity the solvent in any glue will make fumes that are deadly. Or am i being overdramatic? It wouldnt be the first time lol


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

Local DIY shop and you'll find screws suitable

It's not a weighty unit so it doesn't require a screw to be 10 inches into a wall

I have some screws that are roughly 1.5cm holding mine in place and it's never come close to moving, even when changing the bulb.


----------

